# Opinions on "Newcomers" hunting...



## Starbucks (31 October 2007)

Can i firstly say that I think it is fantastic that so many new people are wanting to get involved in hunting and I think it is great for people to come and have a go if they want to hunt.  The hunt I go with are making huge efforts to get new people out. 

However, some of the newcomers (even regulars) do get under my skin and everyone else's!!  This may be harsh, but here are my issues:

1 - people with no hunting etiquette/manners (mainly kids)

IMO it is not acceptable to gallop round screaming and cutting everyone up into fences - shut up and wait your turn!!!

2 - Bad Turn out

Some one is putting on a meet for us, giving us free drinks and food, then several land owners are being kind enough to let us on their land, the least we can do is look smart!!!

3 - non jumpers in jumping country

Fine, if you don't want to have a go, tag along for as long as you can, then find your own way, i don't see why a paying member should spoil their day to show the non jumpers a way around!!

4 - people who don't want to go out of a walk???

Yes, I thought it was a joke too - someone came to our opening meet and expected someone to look after her - at walking pace - STAY AT HOME LUV!!

Ok, rant over!!  anyone else like to add, disagree??      :grin:


----------



## Chumsmum (1 November 2007)

As a Newcomer I agree with everything you have said!

I was very apologetic the first time I went as pony was rather excited but everyone was very nice and told me I was doing fine and nothing to be sorry for  - they were very interested in pony, thought I had sold him at one point lol.

I think I was lucky that I followed on foot for at least a couple of years and things like turn-out and etiquette were very obvious and something that I will endeavour to keep while mounted.  Also the friends I hunt with wouldn't let me go with them if I behaved like a hooligan  

As for jumping, there is quite a few who don't want to jump (including myself at the moment) who are on the move all the time, finding ways round, so this is quite good if your horse wont stand - and they don't affect the jumpers at all. 


As for walking, I'm afraid there would be no chance of staying in walk if out on my pony   :grin:

I really believe that Newcomers should follow on foot first - I really enjoy it and you learn so much!


----------



## hotellie (1 November 2007)

i agree with you...but on the jumping front...i will jump most things except when i feel there is a danger to my horse...so barbed wire...i refuse to jump it...someone from my hunt is still in a coma due to the stuff and so i always go round...the problem is finding a way round...except i dont expect a person who is jumping to help me...it is up to me to go round!


----------



## icklemadame (1 November 2007)

I've had requests from some of the kids who ride with us to take them out hunting, and I've now spent up to a year preparing them in various ways to ensure they do not cause too much trouble and are aware of what hunting involves... its not a jolly round a very large xc course but a full on day in varying terrain where you will get shouted at if you're not concentrating or in control, you are expected to scramble into the brambles/trees/ditch to ensure a clear path for hunt staff (&amp; hounds who will get under your ponies feet), and you can't have twenty goes at getting over a jump... I've taken them out on very fast rides, taken them onto the toll rides in our area where there are jumps and taught them not only 'jumping etiquette' but also that not all hunt jumps are in nice accessible places on even ground etc. They all have to come out following with me at least once to understand what happens and that its not all just fun and games, but an integral part of the countryside and peoples livelihoods.. on top of all of this I've written a 2 page 'essay' of instructions and etiquette, copies of which have been requested by other people in the hunt as guidelines...   god I sound so strict!!


----------



## Starbucks (1 November 2007)

god I sound so strict!!
		
Click to expand...

  too right! 

I reckon they will enjoy it more though and be able to get more involved!  Well done for helping them!


----------



## RunToEarth (1 November 2007)

I'm not coming out on Boxing day, opening meet wore me down so much I'm going to sit in the George and have a day of drinking, I'm fed up of little kids now, people who come out just for the social meets, people who are rude and people that generally wind me up, loud people who don't hunt.


----------



## Weezy (1 November 2007)

This is why I don't hunt on a Saturday :-D


----------



## countess (1 November 2007)

We dont seem to have any of these problems!! Today there was 8 of us out.....bliss.


----------



## RunToEarth (1 November 2007)

We had a lovely day on Wednesday, didn't we sarah? Just a very select field of Rockwood's finest, no iddies apart from two lead reins who were bloody fab!


----------



## Tinkerbee (1 November 2007)

Looks like Xmas eve and Boxing day will be the only days I get out
 so will have to put up with the part timers lol :grin:


----------



## Starbucks (1 November 2007)

Yep!!  It was fab!!! :grin: :grin:


----------



## aimeerose (2 November 2007)

I would agree with it all prehaps with the exeption of jumping - some of us just dont want to jump big hedges, and while we try to aviod big jumping meets its not always possible.

Although I have always been lucky as there is usually someone else happy to find 'alternative' routes.


----------



## RunToEarth (5 November 2007)

I think really now, Baggage, most hunts should have acted for the non jumpers as well, I know our hunt bends over backwards for all the non jumpers because they make up a huge number of our field, a lot of our older members are happy to sit back and only jump the smaller fences, and on weekends a lot of our members like to bring their children out.


----------



## Vicki1986 (6 November 2007)

i can understand all of your points especially the turn out one, i have been on several mock hunts with a local riding club and me and my friend battle it out to win the best turned out bottle of wine !!! its shocking to see so many tatty turned out people and ponies, it costs nothing to look smart. and even at these mock hunts you get nutters whizzying round out of control being quite dangerous infact and it does get a little annoying sometimes.

but the comments about not jumping make me nervous about going 'hunting for real', something i am eagerly awaiting to do but im quite nervous about for this very reason.
ive only got a 13.1 pony and anything over 2ft9 is just too far out of my comfort zone and am such a worryier about being a pain or hindering someone, you have just confirmed to me maybe better not to go !!  :crazy:


----------



## Starbucks (6 November 2007)

Noooo, sorry, dont feel like that!!  Youll have a blast.  If your willing to have a go at some little things then thats great  its the people that wont even try to do anything at all that I think are a pain in the bum  BUT thats only my personal view!!  Most other people disagree Im sure!


----------



## Vicki1986 (6 November 2007)

anything up to rough 2'9 im fine but when i see peoples hunting pictures of huge hedges etc etc i think oh maybe im not cut out for it after all !! I dont think im im jumping country anyway so i'm sure i'll be fine!!


----------



## Starbucks (6 November 2007)

You don't look to be having many problems in your sig!


----------



## Vicki1986 (6 November 2007)

thanks but thats only 2'6 and had the very scary Graham Fletcher there willing me to make a mistake which i wasnt going to give him the satisfaction of!!

i think it was the west kent's opening meet last weekend, we have been nagging our YO to take us out this year and i have witnessed the fact he tried on his hunt coat and it still fits him so he has no excuse not to take us now so will keep on!! i'm 21 its about bloody time i went out i waited long enough for a pony of my own in the first place so ive missed out long enough!!


----------



## Amymay (6 November 2007)

I think that your attitude is fairly typical of many hunts.  You want as many people to hunt as possible - but are not prepared to allow the new or novice hunter to make mistakes, or be unaware of what correct protocol is.  Generally people hate getting things wrong, and would be highly embarrassed to think that they are either 'misbehaving', being a nuisance or God forbid a bit untidy.  And as for not jumping - well not everyone has either the horsepower or bottomless courage.

Most hunts are generally perceived as being snobby and unwelcoming.  This attitude very rarely comes from the Master or the hunts staff, rather it's paying subscribers.  So you're doing nothing to dispel the myth.

If someone is not told how to behave or how to dress, then how are they to know better?  Of course I'm not talking about basic good manners here.

And why shouldn't a paying subscriber show a newcommer a non jumping route, especially if it means they encourage another subscriber to join that season, and possibly many seasons more. 

What better PR than for a newcommer to be shown the ropes by an old hand - both in terms of the country, manners and dress code.


----------



## Starbucks (6 November 2007)

TBH I did expect more of this kind of reaction, but I'm really not trying to sound snobby or unwelcoming.  I just think it is worth people doing their homework before they come out, for their sake and for everyone else's.  Lets face it it's not difficult to find out what your supposed to wear etc.  

As for  "If someone is not told how to behave or how to dress, then how are they to know better?" Our hunt have loads of newcomer days where they go through what to wear, how to behave etc. but it still seems to go in one ear and out the other!


----------



## Haniki (6 November 2007)

Our hunt has a shared mastership of 5 masters - 2 of whom don't jump. Luckily we're not really in jumping country.


----------



## icklemadame (7 November 2007)

We had our opening meet on Saturday (and vicki you really must come out with us, you'd be fine!!) and there were kids out in blue jods, green numnahs, red girths, no hairnets and dyed bright purple hair (!!), and no accompanying adults despite no one knowing who they were - firstly it just kinda ruffles your feathers, but you just think well maybe they'll be told and will know for next time, and everyone has to start somewhere, but typically the same group spent the day chatting loudly and obnoxiously at all times, even when the hounds were working and everyone was quiet, being completely out of control, continuously putting their ponies at jumps they had already refused 10 times, and when they decided to head for home charged flat out away from the quietly waiting field screaming their heads off... even our normally cheerful huntsman was getting annoyed


----------



## icklemadame (7 November 2007)

Oh and they also cheered and whooped when someone broke a hunt jump as it mean't they no longer had to attempt to jump it!!


----------



## Weezy (7 November 2007)

Oh Christ, I have dyed bright RED hair


----------



## icklemadame (7 November 2007)

Its not the hair (believe me, I've had mine red and purple in the past) more it was long &amp; wasn't tied up or in a hairnet, and although even that sounds snotty, it really did stand out a mile and look a mess!!


----------



## Weezy (7 November 2007)

I always wear a hair net when hunting *insert shiny halo smilie here*

I agree, loose hair with hats on horseback looks dreadful...without a hat it is fine *looking sneekily sideways at avatar*


----------



## xspiralx (7 November 2007)

When I went hunting with my first pony when I was younger I was clueless. I wore dark jodhs, and I didn't even own a hunting jacket so I wore a dark blue raincoat. Oh, and my pony had a blue numnah. Shame on me eh?

These days if I went, I do have the equipment so I would wear correct clothing, but god forbid somebody doesn't have something? How dare they turn up?

I had a fantastic time, I had good manners and nobody could have been more welcoming to me. I agree with your points that people shouldn't be rude and get in the way and all the rest of it, but I think looking down your nose on somebody because they're not wearing the right clothes is a bit unfair.


----------



## icklemadame (7 November 2007)

Ah but i did say that at first it didn't matter, and I honestly believe that a couple of bits and bobs out of place really doesn't make any difference but as someone else has said it doesn't take much even with the wrong stuff to at least try and make an effort and look tidy if not correct, and again it was just unfortunate and slightly coincidental that the same group of children then caused nothing but hassle all day...


----------



## icklemadame (7 November 2007)

I'm also very used to small children on scruffy ponies and growing up with no proper stuff and no money to buy it... my mum (and now me) runs a rescue centre and riding school, she was a primary school teacher who started letting the children who would never otherwise be able to ride come and help with our ponies, and 30 odd years on we now have 37 ponies and over 100 children... but growing up she would never let us go out to shows etc. without looking smart, I remember her sitting up through the night cutting up jods that were too long for me and sewing elastic in the back, making white numnahs out of old sheets and cushiony stuff, and even (though this was for fancy dress) dying my 12hh white pony's mane &amp; tail with the coloured paint she used to use in her classroom so it was all stripey and looked like rainbow brite's pony, and then rode him for 10 miles along the main road to the show with this long flowing multi coloured mane and tail - not one person passed without making comment!! I know I was lucky to have a mum like that, but even our kids now make black/brown/white girth sleeves out of old fleeces etc. to cover their coloured girths when we go to shows, and many things are dunked in dye to make them more appropriate colours!! I'm always so proud of them all when we take them out to things and they've all tried so hard and look so smart - even for sponsored rides and things they plait up and wash tails etc. All anyone's asking for is a little effort


----------



## RunToEarth (7 November 2007)

The thing is Spiral, I take a long time in a morning to turn out horses for hunting, its quite a traditional sport and a lot of the hunts comply with this. It makes me angry and a little fed up that the people who are up at the crack of dawn fluffing sheepskin numnahs, scrubbing the stable stains out of horses, plaiting up and brushing jackets down are turning up to the meet how they should when there are so many people who don't. We have many introduction days for children and adults alike where the correct dress code is stressed again and again.


----------



## xspiralx (7 November 2007)

And good for you, however I still think its snobbish to look down your nose at somebody who isn't dressed up as well as you. Theres a difference between not making the effort whatsoever, and simply not realising - and when I first went hunting, as I said, not only could I not afford a proper jacket, I wasn't privy to the ins and outs of the "rules" anyway.

I think if I'd read this stuff before I'd ever gone, I probably never would have, because it would have put me off. I know that hunting is a traditional sport, but I still don't think its fair to decide somebody shouldn't even go simply because they aren't turned out to your standards - and its not always because they can't be bothered.

All I can say is that I'm glad I went out with the Old Berks who were completely welcoming and friendly and really kind to somebody new.


----------



## xspiralx (7 November 2007)

But you had a horsey mum, and the kids you work with are surrounded by horsey people, so you've always been aware of this "etiquette."

None of my family are horsey and the first yard I was at was a private one run by two old crones who were pretty clueless about anything much. 

I fully agree that people should make the effort, and I *did* look clean and tidy. I loved hunting, I had an absolute blast.

I just think its a shame that based on the comments on this thread, people like me shouldn't even dare to show up.


----------



## Starbucks (7 November 2007)

People wouldnt expect to turn up for a dressage competition or an event wearing dark jods and a rain jacket  I dont see why hunting is any different.


----------



## RunToEarth (7 November 2007)

Im not snobbish in any way, you wouldn't be able to go into a show ring if you wern't wearing the right things, just as you wouldn't be able to compete in a dressage competition if you didn't have a dressage legal bit in. I don't think anyone 'looks down' on anybody not coming dressed properly, I think its a little dissapointing when the hunt goes to such lengths to stress the importance of turnout and etiquette, and most of its members go to such troubles to comply with that. I don't have all the right equipment for everything- this year I had to borrow a hacking jacket off of a friend for a show, I think the problem of turn out lies mostly with the ponyclubbers, who often could borrow from friends. Starbucks and I are members of the same hunt, there are two girls who come out with us regularly who just wear bring blue pony club jackets in cold weather, when I know then have proper jackets, to me this is bigger problem then people coming out once a season not in the correct stuff- as you say spiral- some people just don't have the equipment.


----------



## Starbucks (7 November 2007)

Well said rosiie!! :grin:


----------



## *hic* (7 November 2007)

QR - ooo you're all making me nervous for my daughter. She's desperate to go hunting and she's emailed the hunt to ask when would be a good day and could they ask someone to look after her. We come from a non-hunting Pony Club so opportunities to find out what to do are pretty much non-existent.

We know to plait up, clean standard tack, hacking jacket, plain jods, clean boots,hair in net and when she asked for more info was just told "clean and tidy". So we're all a bit at sea and it's been 30 years since I last hunted and even then it was just occasionally for a treat.

So if there's anyone hunting in North Cambs who would like to "nanny" a quiet polite 16yo who's a capable jumper with a very sane 15hh Welsh Cob who has been a stand-in hunt servant's horse, I'd be very glad to hear from you.


----------



## icklemadame (7 November 2007)

Oh no don't be worried for her, I'm sure she'll have a wonderful time and I wish you luck finding a nanny!! The fact you and she care that she's nicely presented is the main thing, your little list of things for her sounds perfect, my bugbear is people who don't care a damn and its just an unfortunate coincidence that the same people tend to also be rude and unthoughtful as well...


----------



## soph21 (7 November 2007)

I've had requests from some of the kids who ride with us to take them out hunting, and I've now spent up to a year preparing them in various ways to ensure they do not cause too much trouble and are aware of what hunting involves... its not a jolly round a very large xc course but a full on day in varying terrain where you will get shouted at if you're not concentrating or in control, you are expected to scramble into the brambles/trees/ditch to ensure a clear path for hunt staff (&amp; hounds who will get under your ponies feet), and you can't have twenty goes at getting over a jump... I've taken them out on very fast rides, taken them onto the toll rides in our area where there are jumps and taught them not only 'jumping etiquette' but also that not all hunt jumps are in nice accessible places on even ground etc. They all have to come out following with me at least once to understand what happens and that its not all just fun and games, but an integral part of the countryside and peoples livelihoods.. on top of all of this I've written a 2 page 'essay' of instructions and etiquette, copies of which have been requested by other people in the hunt as guidelines...   god I sound so strict!! 

Click to expand...

Blimey can you come to Cornwall and show me the ropes LOL, i think id be safe if i had you giving me instruction !!!!

Sophie xxx


----------



## xspiralx (7 November 2007)

I used to showjump in dark jodhs as well. Apparently I'm a disgrace to the horsey world. :smirk:


----------



## BeckyD (8 November 2007)

I completely agree with you Sprial.  I know that there's a lot of pomp and ceremony to hunting and the fear of making mistakes always stopped me from going hunting when I was younger (then I got a slightly mad horse who was totally unsuitable).  Now I have a suitable horse and am still nervous about making mistakes, but I've read every hunting article going, several books, done all the CA marches, and if I forget something on the day, then I'm sorry but I've tried my best  

People who've been doing it for years and turn out immaculately have every right to be proud of themselves and their hunt.  But please don't look down on those of us who would be new to it and may miss certain aspects of the turnout/etiquette.  If the people who know what they're doing keep doing it correctly then the rest of us will fall in line in the end  

And thanks to everyone who encourages newcomers, it's much appreciated.


----------



## icklemadame (8 November 2007)

I'd gladly do it Sophie221   It's been really fun helping them and getting them prepared, and you feel so proud as they get braver and braver, and you look behind you after jumping someting quite big or with quite a drop and they're all still behind you, grinning madly   I'm doing early morning 'get fit' sessions at the moment, taking them for a whizz round the fields a couple of mornings a week in an attempt to lose the grass bellies!! We're so lucky as a lot of the farms round us that we hunt over are either on trot rides or are happy for us to use the fields during the winter months, so we can fly round over the hunt jumps and not even have to open gates, which are just a waste of time when you've only got 20 minutes before work!!


----------



## MillionDollar (8 November 2007)

I have to say this post has REALLY put me off going hunting now  :crazy: I'm a farmer so the hunt comes over our land, I follow them sometimes by car/foot and my sister goes hunting. I don't have a suitable horse at the moment, but I'm looking at buying a hunter for next season....now I'm not so sure, especially if I don't want to jump.

I'm not acussing anyone of being a snob, etc but I do think saying its annoying if a newcomer doesn't want to jump or isn't wearing the right jacket/jods is quite inappropriate. Surely if you don't have newcomers hunting will die out.

Also I think big, sociable meets like Boxing Day really promote hunting and regular hunters should be there to help out the newcomers, not see them as a nuisance.


----------



## RunToEarth (8 November 2007)

Claire- I don't think anyone is moaning about people who don't want to jump, most hunts have a non jumping fieldmaster to made sure everyone has a good day. The problem on big social days where you say regular members should be out is that there are 4 or 5 times the regular number out. People bring horses that have not hunted before, a lot of them end up kicking out in excitement, and I personally am not willing to risk my horse in that way. A lot of the social meets are dominated by newcomers, which is GREAT for the hunt and I love having them out, but sometimes children don't understand that horses like mine don't know manners when they see the rest of the field jumping, and anything that gets in Oshk's way on his way to a fence just adds more fun to him. I would hate to think I have hurt somebody in my horse's frustration but he has been known to jump ponies bottoms, which is why I either borrow a hunter for social meets or steer WELL clear.


----------



## hunter4eva (8 November 2007)

I agree that it is best to be properly turned out hunting. I have never ridden to hounds yet, however I do know it is important to look smart and be polite and certious. I think the price you can get things now ie cheap jods, jackets ect there is no excuse really to not be wearing the right clothing. 

A girl turned up to out opening meet last Saturday in a bright pink tweed jacket and a pink charles owen hat, she really stood out but for all the wrong reasons...


----------



## walker1234 (11 November 2007)

Wow this thread makes me feel really lucky to have South Notts.  Those guys are so accomodating and welcoming, they will always have a non jumper HM around and have never felt looked down upon, even when my green horse kept spraying everyone with froth or ramming up peoples behinds.  That said, I dont know what they *really* think of me.  Perhaps they mutter behind my back so I guess the importance of this thread should be that the HM/regulars take the time to point out these annoyances to the newcomers when they see it rather than relying on them attending a newcomers meet (I never managed to go to one myself so eventually just bit the bullet).  It does make me reluctant to visit another hunt though as it seems they are not all as accomodating.


----------



## carmenlucy123 (11 November 2007)

i went out yesterday for the first time in a long time....

and the children were fantastic! they jumped everything and the master sent them to the front...

there was some rudeys however... i found myself at the back alone   at quite alot of the meet and after everyone had got going towards a jump the couple infront of me were still walking so i asked if they were jumping.. to wich i got a yes with out so much of a turn of the head.

later down the field i'd got stuck behind again and one jump was the fence line allong the track so in order to jump it you had to turn in the corn feild.. i double checked with some one who looked senior but i could already see the tracks so went ahead and the same man shouted at me... this is a man who made no effort to spreak to me and neither did his wife... (i am 22 however i look about 12 when in the saddle...)

again later the field master asked us all to move behind the hounds which everyone did apart from this man and his wife when told they were directly in line of the hounds he replied "how would i know that? its not visable" to which it was pointed out he had been asked to move twice..."yes, but i didnt like the way i was asked"

and i think he was well known on the field i have to say as always being treated like a kid even though i am 22 own and fund my own horse/car/horsebox/ and full time university course its the older ones i always find rude.

now i may have turned up in a showjumping jacket and beige jods (and primark gloves) and a whip i retrieved from a dustbin lol but i am nice


----------



## KrashnBurn (13 November 2007)

I have not hunted for bloomin years, and will be going to my next meet on Dec 1st.
It will be a different hunt to the one I went with when I was a kid, so I am quite excited about it.

I would not consider myself a newcomer, it is more of a re-cycling!

All I am worried about is getting my legs into my leather boots!

I have not found the comments in this thread to be snobby, but I can relate to a lot of what people have said, from both angles.
I am from a totally non-horsey family, but as I was in a 'hunt' Pony Club, it was slightly easier for me. I never asked to be looked after at the meets, even at 12! The thought never entered my mind, my parents just told me to be home before dark (yes I had to hack everywhere) I just remembered my manners and had a fabulous time.

I just think that perhaps a quick call to the hunt secretary to check on a few things before you turn up never hurts. Also it introduces you to them before you turn up randomly.

Really looking forward to the 1st!


----------



## Eagle_day (13 November 2007)

"yes I had to hack everywhere"

I did as a child - I was known as the last hacking member of the Blankshire Hunt.

I hope you have a lovely time on the 1st.


----------



## JenHunt (22 November 2007)

I agree, out hunt doesn't have a lot of jumping, and are trying to put more jumps in with landowners help, but they always make sure a)the jumps don't have wire in and b)there's a way round, we have a lot of kids and older folk who don't or can't jump. why stop them enjoying their day?


----------

